# Benelli USA  Products



## WFL (Aug 9, 2010)

Just want to see how many folks have had problems with Benelli or any of the guns they deal with Stoeger or Franchi.  The customer service has gone south with them.  They talk a big game but never fix it they just point fingers at everything but the problem.  
I have a Franchi that has gone back 3 times and is not fixed.  I know of one more just like it that does the same thing.  That is the only 2 in town and both are not working and Benelli say nothing is wrong.


----------



## lambos77 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a super nova that will let the shell fall outthe bottom. When its not doing that the firing pin will not hit the primer hard enough to discharge. I will never own another benelli.


----------



## SR Burton (Aug 16, 2010)

Never had any problems with the SBE II to call them.

Did try customer service with A. Uberti about the grips on my 1873 Cattleman and the customer service with Uberti was just about useless.


----------



## dhuss99 (Aug 25, 2010)

two montefeltro 20's, both with 5,000+ rounds through them.  Never had a single issue!  

prob getting close to 10K rounds now.


----------



## Walkin Hunter (Aug 27, 2010)

Got 2 stoeger M2000's, a M2, and 2 ultralites in 12's and 20's.  Have a problem with 1 of the M2000's, the shell carrier will not go down after the shell is loaded from the magazine to the barrel. Got somebody else working on that. Never really had to deal with CS @ Benelli. Never had a minutes worry out of any of the other guns, and they've all see plenty of field time.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Aug 27, 2010)

i had a camo nova pump. it was chambered for 2.75, 3, and 3.5 inch shells, but it would not eject the 3.5's once they were fired. didn't like the plastic foregrip and all, it rattled waaaaay too much. a little too heavy in my opinion, and a pain in the but to take apart to reassemble.


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Aug 30, 2010)

I had a nova and it was a piece of junk. Wouldn't eject 3.5's as mentioned and would jam every shot on anything except 2 3/4 shells, the butt pad fell apart on a hunt. I sold it and went back to my 870, never had a problem out of any of them...knock on wood. My best friend and hunting buddy shoots a M2000 it has never let him down. It may just have been that I got a lemon Nova.


----------



## Tunacash (Sep 25, 2010)

yep the stoeger 2000 wont hit shell hard enough


----------



## REM1157 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 2 SBEII's and never had a issue with either one.  Can even mix shells up, 3-1/2", 2-3/4" and a 3" and will shoot all without any problems as fast as I can pull the trigger.  Benelli is a great gun.


----------

